# aquarium repair question ?



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a used 15 G tank I got quite awhile back. It had major damage to an end panel that was repaired sloppily, leaving sharp exposed edges that I've cut myself on three times now. It does hold water, but I'm tired of bleeding, so I want to replace the end panel.

I've removed the bottom plastic frame. I discovered the bottom edges are not exactly flush, but don't look too bad. I expect the upper edges will be the same when I get the upper frame off. Found a label on the bottom of the frame when I removed it. It said 'made by Chris'.. I'm thinking Chris wasn't having a very good day when he built this tank. Oh well....

My query is, do the upper and lower plastic frames provide any structural support, or are they mainly cosmetic, to cover the less than perfect edges ? In particular I wonder about the top edge, as it has that inset ledge to hold a cover, and it would also protect the glass from equipment such as HOB filters and heaters, etc. 

Reason I ask is that the other end panel has a minor corner crack in it as well. Could be patched easily enough, I'm just debating, do I want to replace both, which would allow me to make this tank 13 inches deep instead of the 12 it is now. 

Repair is not difficult, just time consuming.. and I hate to toss out all that perfectly good glass on the long sides and bottom anyway. So do I need those frames ? If I should have the one on top at least, is there anywhere I can get more of the framing material to make new ones if I change the tank's dimensions ?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

What part is cutting you? An edge? If so, grab some plumbing sand paper. It makes short work of glass. It is like a denim material on the back, so, if you cut a larger piece, you can easily hold both ends, and slide it back and forth like you are buffing a shoe.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh, top frame maybe not needed. The bottom one is most likely needed. 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks JT. Hey, btw, your suggestion for sealing the top of my little acrylic hex tank, which wicked water if filled too full, worked a treat !

By plumber's sand paper, do you by any chance mean emery cloth ? Sort of a flexible cloth-like base material in various grits. Really tough stuff. I know plumbers use it, because it bends well without cracking like sandpaper will, around and inside pipes to clean them for soldering. I have emery cloth somewhere, but I'm not sure what grade it is. Any idea what grade I need to sand the glass smooth ? The edge that's cutting me is half way down the end pane on the outside, silconed on top of the original broken pane, but because it's shorter than the original, there's a 'raw edge', for lack of a better term. There's silicone all around it, just not on the edge itself. So I'd think the chances of a new bead of silicone sticking to it are slim at best. New silicone doesn't stick to old cured silicone. 

But it would be nice to be able to sand off any rough edges on the new end panes, because the smoother the edges are, the better the bond you get.

But you know,it just occurred to me, if I DID want to make this tank any deeper front to back, I'd need a new bottom piece as well. The only pieces of the original tank I'd get to reuse would be the sides. Boy, I must be tired, I totally missed that until I started cutting through the silicone seam on one end pane. Am I glad now I didn't go order the new glass today ! 

Fortunately, the lower plastic frame is still in one piece. Came off without a fight. But the top one ripped like rotten cloth - must be pretty old. But I can put a wood frame on the bottom, build it of stock moulding.. I already build picture frames so that's easy enough. Paint it with some epoxy paint, and since it's on the bottom edge, no issue of paint toxicity. Then I can use the bottom frame on the top 'cause they're identical. Yay ! 

But I will have to replace both end panes, 'cause when the top frame ripped, the small repaired crack on the other end snapped and broke out a corner. I suppose it was inevitable. WHY do I get myself into these situations ??


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The bottom of the tank is the strongest part of the structure and doesn't need trim. Trim does protect the tank from bumps that could damage the tank when handling.I have never found that emery cloth made short work of sharp edges. The opposite has been my experience. Before using the emery, rub the sharp edge with a piece of glass. It will remove the sharpness in a couple of swipes. A piece of scrap glass or a jar or bottle will work nicely. Assuming the glass was of sufficient thickness, the top edge isn't necessary either. In this case, if the lip is wanted for a lid, use the frame on top.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

My question is why would you want to repair a small tank? 

You can buy a brand new 10 gallon tank at Big Al's for $16. So how much could a 15 gallon tank cost? $20 to $25???

You could always use the glass from the broken tank to make lids for the new tank.
--
Paul


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I agree with Paul, unless you are just doing it to say you've done it, which I get, too . 
If you're just looking to a cheap tank, pm me, I've got a couple that I haven't had time to list...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you have to buy glass, repairing small tanks may not make a lot of sense. Even big tanks can be too costly to repair if you have to pay retail for glass. Used tanks can often be bought very cheaply, especially in yards sales and such. Club auctions are a source of very cheap tanks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Good points, all. The primary reason I'm doing it is to to learn how it's done.. previously I have resealed a tank, but not replaced a pane. Being a DIY type, I wanted to see if I could do it. It's been a learning experience, and I don't think anything learned is ever wasted. But it's a lot of work, and there is no question that replacement glass is not cheap either. 

One other thing I do consider, in this day and age of disposable everything and rapidly filling landfills, is that I really,truly, really hate tossing out, say, three or four pieces of perfectly good glass because one other piece is damaged. It just seems overly wasteful to me. But that's just me. 

Based on the prices at BAs, which I checked the other day for several sizes; if I only needed to replace one end panel on a 15 G, it's definitely cheaper to fix it than buy new. 

And buying used is fine by me, if I can find the size I need at a fair price. I find ads on places like Kijiji often, but mostly they ask some pretty crazy prices for their 'used' tanks. In fact, all my current tanks were either purchased used or given to me for free, in some cases because they needed repairs. 

In the case of freebies, even replacing two panes on 5 or 10 G tank, unless it's two of the largest sides, can be less costly than buying a new tank, but not likely cheaper than a used one, that is, assuming that a used one in the size you need is available, at a fair price, and close by enough that it's worth burning the gas to go to get it. 

In any event, my 15 G is now going to have to be resized to something a bit smaller, because the end with the original repair patch on it proved to be very difficult to remove and unfortunately, a big 'ol chip popped out of the good pane adjacent to the damaged one while I was trying to cut through the seal. I've cut through other seals with the same razor scraper without any problems at all, but this one was double thick due to the large patch, which covered the whole width of the top third of the pane. It was the edge of the original broken pane I kept cutting myself on.. the idiot who did the patch left the raw edge of the break, on the exterior, uncovered. Didn't notice it when I got the thing, though it was obvious it had been patched. Had I noticed at the time how poorly patched it was, I'd have said no thanks to this tank.

So now, I'll end up with something a little less than 15, a little more than 10 and I will learn how to build a tank from the ground up in the process. Yes, it will take me five times as long to do it because now I have to take the whole thing apart and scrape off lots more silicone, and then cut down the long sides and bottom panels, but I say, Live and learn  !


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

If I were you, I'd do it just to see if you can for learning purposes, leak test it, then use it as a terrarium or a riparium. 15 gallons of water on the ground isn't fun... 1 gallon of water on the ground isn't fun lol.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, it's not gonna be 15 gallons any more. In fact, life being the pain it can sometimes be, the bottom panel broke when I tried to remove the second side panel. So now there is enough glass left, if I buy one more small piece, I think.. to make a tank that is more or less square and might go ten gallons, but likely even less than that. In any case I'll do it simply for the adventure and I'll leak test it.. and then I'll stick it on the balcony and let it sit for a month or so. If it's still holding water then, it may have a future as a hospital or shrimp tank. Meantime, I've got to get at least one more tank to house what WAS going to be in the 15 once I fixed it. Fixed, hah ! Destroyed is more like it. Plate glass is every bit as big a pain as picture frame glass. I used to custom build picture frames and learned to do the mats as well, so I figured I'd best learn to cut glass too. I can cut it, no problem, but glass is funny stuff and if you are not pretty much dead accurate with the first score, it can break in some really strange ways. I now have four bandaids on various fingers for the past couple day's work. Sigh.... but that IS life, after all. If nothing else, by the time I'm done I will know as much as I ever wanted to know about fixing/building fish tanks. There are worse things to learn I am sure.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Quick solution to this problem.. the goldfish breeder who is closing down sold me two tanks for ten bucks each.. a bit larger than the 15 but they will do until such time as I get it cut down and fixed.. maybe I'll make my own cube tank out of it ? Aside from being a bit dirty, the tanks I got are in really good shape.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Fishfur said:


> Quick solution to this problem.. the goldfish breeder who is closing down sold me two tanks for ten bucks each.. a bit larger than the 15 but they will do until such time as I get it cut down and fixed.. maybe I'll make my own cube tank out of it ? Aside from being a bit dirty, the tanks I got are in really good shape.


UPGRADE!!! Lol

Does it ever end? Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Heck no, it doesn't ever end.. now I just have to find a place to put the second tank until I get shelves built that will hold the weight. Sigh.. and I really did promise myself I'd just get ONE tank.. oh well, the more the merrier.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, if you are going to lie to someone, it might as well be yourself! Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

